# Another version of the plagiarazed pen



## RussFairfield (Jan 18, 2007)

This is what happened when I closed both ends of the pen I copied from Don and Jay. Feel free to not like it. I don't either. Suggestions will be appreciated.


----------



## alamocdc (Jan 18, 2007)

It's not that it's an ugly pen, Russ. The craftsmanship looks great, as usual, but something just looks off and I can't decide what it is.


----------



## RussFairfield (Jan 18, 2007)

I am thinking a slanted joint would look better, but I don't know how to do that and still have the cap twist.


----------



## NavyDiver (Jan 18, 2007)

I like the top half.  The bottom looks like my US Govt. issue Skilcraft pen [xx(].


----------



## kent4Him (Jan 18, 2007)

The square top is not to my liking.  You never know, someone may like it.


----------



## bgray (Jan 18, 2007)

I kinda like it.

It kinda reminds me of a Parker 51.


----------



## airrat (Jan 18, 2007)

I agree with Chris the square top,  also the length of the two pieces.  I am not sure which would appeal to me, but the top either needs to be longer or shorter.

It is a nice looking pen.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jan 18, 2007)

Russ,

Far be it from me to critique your work!

An idea might be, if possible, to put a segment at the clip end of the material used at the nib end.  That segment could have the slanted joint that you wanted for the middle, and perhaps would break up the look to some extent.

FWIW,


----------



## Skye (Jan 18, 2007)

I think the flat top works, only because if it were rounded the pen would look entirely too long.

As far as the slant, you're going to need a normal joint as far as I can tell. I think the best bet would be to glue the acrylic to the wood at a slant, then cut and trim the acrylic a little further down. I think you can hide a joint in acrylic a little easier than the wood.


----------



## bnoles (Jan 18, 2007)

Russ,

Either a longer or a shorter barrel would balance the pen better and I think I would put the clip on the cap rather than insert it.

I am certainly not one to critique your work and the above statment only reflects my personal tastes.

Craftsmanship is nothing less than excellent as always.


----------



## wudnhed (Jan 18, 2007)

Maybe a slanted segment of wood towards the bottom of your wood piece?


----------



## Mikey (Jan 18, 2007)

the whole pen is smooth and then there is a clip coming from nowhere. i think that screws it up for me.


----------



## JimGo (Jan 18, 2007)

Some accent lines (burn lines) near the top would probably give it a little more visual interest up there.  As for the angled joint, why not fudge it?  Hide the actual, straight joint in a burn line or cove, and have an angled lamination in the "upper" barrel?

Sorry...my unedited response was just a bunch of negatives, and I don't really like to do that.  Over all, the shape is interesting, I love the recessed clip, and the craftsmanship is first-rate, as we've come to expect from you!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## RussFairfield (Jan 18, 2007)

Thanks for all of the suggestions. I will try some of them and see what happens, but for now this will be another "for my pocket only" pen. The problem is that my shirt pockets are overflowing with pens.  

Here is that same pen with the latest version of my Russ-Line that sells very well and at what I think is a good price. It doesn't look quite as awkward when the clip is showing.


----------



## its_virgil (Jan 18, 2007)

I do! I like it. Not sure a slant will help this one. I wish we could slant not only a small section at the top but the (non)CB joint as well. Of course it goes without saying that the quality of the workmanship is "from the other end of the counter." That's what my Dad used to say when we had something really expensive like real ice cream instead of mellorine.

Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by RussFairfield_
> <br />This is what happened when I closed both ends of the pen I copied from Don and Jay. Feel free to not like it. I don't either. Suggestions will be appreciated.


----------



## Tanner (Jan 18, 2007)

I'm with Jim on the burn lines.  It would match up better with the black bottom.  But let's face it, who am I to say anything about a pen made by the guy whose videos educated me on pen craftsmanship.


----------



## RussFairfield (Jan 18, 2007)

Don,
There was a suggestion from Skiprat in another thread about making the tip the twisting part. I have been making desk pens that worked that way, but had never giveb any thought to applying that to a pocket pen. Now I have my "project for the day". Stay tuned.


----------



## its_virgil (Jan 18, 2007)

I was just thinking that myself. Skiprat just made a post showing a pen than may help. I would suggest a race but I must spend the day getting ready for a woodturning club demo this evening...then I'll flatter you by doing one tomorrow. Isn't this fun...and with the "lowly" slimline as someone here (on IAP)once called it. []
Do a good turn daily!
Don




> _Originally posted by RussFairfield_
> <br />Don,
> There was a suggestion from Skye in another thread about making the tip the twisting part. I have been making desk pens that worked that way, but had never giveb any thought to applying that to a pocket pen. Now I have my "project for the day". Stay tuned.


----------



## RussFairfield (Jan 18, 2007)

Yes, it was Skiprat and I corrected that message. At least I got the "S" right. 

Am I cheating when I use the StreamLine kit?? I pay the extra buck for the kit because I like the clip better than that on the stock SlimLine??

It may be lowly, but the SlimLine is the most versatile pen kit there is, and it is also the cheapest. I am working on another video, some Website pages, and a magazine article devoted to more modifications to the SlimLine.


----------



## bnoles (Jan 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RussFairfield_
> <br />Yes, it was Skiprat and I corrected that message. At least I got the "S" right.
> 
> Am I cheating when I use the StreamLine kit?? I pay the extra buck for the kit because I like the clip better than that on the stock SlimLine??
> ...



ALRIGHT..... another DVD.... I can't wait []


----------



## its_virgil (Jan 19, 2007)

Russ,
I don't think using the streamline kit is cheating. I too like the clip...any clip except the stock Berea clip, especially the black line one. I use PSI slimlines because I like the clip better. I also like the CSUSA clips if they would take that "A" off of it. The A is a wear point that stands out like a sore thumb when it brasses.

It wasn't me that called it lowley...I think the slimline is the "King of the Kits". I'm looking forward to what you do next. 
Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by RussFairfield_
> <br />Yes, it was Skiprat and I corrected that message. At least I got the "S" right.
> 
> Am I cheating when I use the StreamLine kit?? I pay the extra buck for the kit because I like the clip better than that on the stock SlimLine??
> ...


----------



## Mudder (Jan 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RussFairfield_
> <br />Thanks for all of the suggestions. I will try some of them and see what happens, but for now this will be another "for my pocket only" pen. The problem is that my shirt pockets are overflowing with pens.




Any time you want to part with some of those "for my pocket only" pens I would happily pay the postage, replace the kits & blanks, and promise that I would never let them out of my sight. I have every confidence that I could learn more from the pens that you are not happy with than I could from reading any pen making book


----------



## johncrane (Jan 19, 2007)

they have a nice look about them Russ' l also like the clips []


----------

